# Christmas Tree Costume



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

The pro haunt I act at is having a Christmas Theme Haunt. I thought I would show you the costume I made for the haunt and for the upcoming Mummers Day Parade. It was pretty easy to make just time consuming. I made the tree with steel wire and garland. The base is a walker with wheels and plywood on top to make it look like a table. I hope to get more video of actual scares with the costume. It was our opening night last night and it seem to do pretty well. Anyway here is a short video of what it looks like.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Soooo clever!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Very cool!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL love it!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Haha, that's awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Very cool. The tree looks great!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks guys! I get to try it out again tonight. I hope I get the same reaction as I did last night!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's hilarious, Sharon:jol:


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

You crack me up JG!
Nice job!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That is so funny/cool JGal....love it, nice work...


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

It is pretty funny to see a Christmas tree coming out you. It is fun to see the peoples reactions also. I am getting everything from screaming to, "Oh my god we have a Christmas tree following us!" It is that startle scare that catches people off guard and that makes it fun scaring the unexpected.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That is just wrong on so many different levels... and I like it!


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

That's funny


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

I predict traumatized children!


----------

